# Pasta termica  para el microprocesador



## CHUPETE (Jul 1, 2010)

Buenas a todo el foro, quisiera saber si es indispensable usar la pasta termica para montar un microprocesador o  solo basta con el disipador y el cooler


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 1, 2010)

Yo siempre uso la grasa siliconada, tambien le recomiendo su uso.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 1, 2010)

Buen día.
Tecnicamente NO, pero depende tambien de tu procesador, mucha pasta termica provocara que eleve la temperatura, la correcta dara la perfecta temperatura para tu procesador. Al fin no usar pasta termica en tu procesador estaria entre medio de estos dos ultimos casos. 

En fin si no quieres usar pasta termica esta bien, lo unico (recomendacion), coloca muy bien y con precion el disipador y asi todo quedara perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 1, 2010)

A la pasta térmica (grasa siliconada o como le quieras llamar) yo le he visto obrar milagros. Su misión es mejorar el contacto térmico entre las dos caras que se juntan, en este caso el microprocesador y el disipador (cooler). Si esas dos caras fueran perfectas (rectificadas con precisión) no sería necesario la pasta. Como esto nunca ocurre lo mejor es dar pasta. No es necesario dar mucha. Una capa fina, lo ideal es que cuando montas el cooler en su sitio solo sobre un poquito de pasta.


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 4, 2010)

claro que es muy importante la pasta y mas si esfuerzas mucho a tu procesador pues este ayda a una mejor distribucion del calor y haci se enfria mas rapido o se mantiene estable


----------



## trastomano (Jul 7, 2010)

Muchos  disipadores nuevos traen una pequeña cantidad puesta de fabrica, con esa yo he resuelto sin problemas siempre.


----------



## cartman86 (Jul 9, 2010)

En procesadores intel desde los Pentium D es muy importarte, pues sin ella el Pc se te va estar apagando a todo hora. Con un pentium 4 trabaja pero lo terminas acabando rapido.

En los viejos athlon xp lo quemas en 1 año . 

Si es para un procesador actual te recomiendo buena pasta termica, si puedes conseguir una llamada Artic silver 5 seria ideal, una jeringa de 3.5 grs te sive para 15 aplicaciones, su costo esta entre los 8 dolares.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 24, 2010)

la funcion de la pasta termica es que tengas una mejor transmision del calor de tu procesador al discipador de calor, que es el aluminio, cuanto mas grande sea tu discipador de calor tendrias que poner mayor cantidad de pasta termica o grasa siliconada, pero es importante que la pasta no revoce los bordes del procesador, el cooler lo que hace es una ventilacion forzada al discipador de aluminio, su funcion es hacer que circule una corriente de aire para mantener lo mas frio posible el aluminio.


----------



## tulio (Sep 7, 2010)

lo que dice felix juan es totalmente correcto, por que siempre que se realiza un mantenimeinto tecnico a  pc lo mas aconsejable es cambiarla.


----------



## Deniels (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola chicos, hoy os voy a preguntar sobre que pasta termica me recomendais para un procesador y tarjeta grafica de un ordenador portatil, cual es la mejor pasta termica o grasa o el mejor sistema de refrigeracion, yo tengo una pasta termica TITAN de un 1,5g, que os parece esta marca?¿ saludos.


----------



## pigma (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola, yo te recomiendo la que es de plata, una que es gris, desconozco la marca que mencionas pero en este caso no vayas a usar por ningun motivo de la clasica pasta blanca de silicion ya que no te duraria mucho por el calor que se genera ahi. Espero que alguien te pueda ayudar mas directamente con tu pregunta ya que yo desconozco esa marca.


----------



## morta (Mar 13, 2013)

Articsilver es muy buena marca de pasta térmica, también sale cara pero es muy buena.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 13, 2013)

morta dijo:


> Articsilver es muy buena marca de pasta térmica, también sale cara pero es muy buena.



Me sumo a la recomendación, yo solo la uso para micros de PC/notebooks, para disipadores de transistores/reguladores/etc uso grasa siliconada más barata.


----------



## pigma (Mar 13, 2013)

La pasta termica es para mejorar la trasnferencia de calor entre el procesador y el disipador (en su caso entre los transistores o componentes de potencia y su correspondiente disipador) la pasta cubre los espacios vacios al no estar tan pulidas las superficies de contacto, asi que mucha pasta tambien hara daño ya que nunca abra mejor contacto que metal con metal y la pasta es para "reparar" las pequeñas diferencias que pudieran tener.

En lo personal siempre recomendare pasta termica pero poner solo una capa muy delgada, les aseguro que asi jamas tendran problemas.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 13, 2013)

Como ves, la mayoría optamos por decir que la pasta aumenta la transferencia de calor desde el chip hasta el disipador, porque microscópicamente la pasta rellena intersticios o espacios con un medio que aumenta la transmisión de calor por conducción y permite una mejor transmisión por convección. Eso es en teoría, ya que nunca he hecho un estudio profundo al respecto (en el caso de los procesadores). También en teoría, si el contacto entre el disipador y la capsula metálica del procesador es más eficiente que la transferencia de calor de la pasta, sería completamente contraproducente el uso de tan famosa pasta. Pero vaya uno a saber...


----------



## analogico (Mar 13, 2013)

ja


la pasta termica si sirve, e echo los experiemtos 
solo que tienes que usar una capa muy delgada apenas pintado el metal del cpu
calcula que una jeringa te alcanza para 15cpu mas menos

si usas mucha es malo
si no usas nada es muy malo

de la marca no tengo idea


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2013)

Modelos de pastas térmicas tanto para la CPU como la GPU de una PC Moderna.

NT-H1 de Noctua

Formula 7 Nano Diamond de Antec

MX-2, MX-4, Silver 5, Alumina (Solo CPU) de Artic Silver.

PK-1 de Prolimatech

Ice Fusion de Cooler Master

Entre muchas otras... Si su vendedor de HW local no cuenta con alguno de estos modelos de TIM, dígale que cierre su tienda y que se ponga a vender raspados.

Referencias 
 
Saludos al foro!


----------



## morta (Mar 16, 2013)

Tacatomon, por aca hay muchos negocios de HW, si les pido algunos de esos nombres, seguramente me van a mandar a la farmacia!! jajaja


----------



## R-Mario (May 2, 2013)

Yo recomiendo una pulida, agarras lija de la mas fina y hay te agarras a lijar suavemente con una gota de agua, despues agarras un dremel y le pones la esponja para pulir y le das hasta que queda brilloso que hasta te puedes ver en el jejeje lo mismo le haces al disipador y ya, la verdad con el uso de la famosa artic silver si es cierto que alcanzas a bajar unos cuantos grados (6 o 10 en el mejor de los casos) pero lo mismo logre cuando puli las dos superficies, sin mencionar el precio de la pasta esa "original" porque andan muchas imitaciones es cara.

La famosa pasta blanca que no es pasta en si, mas bien es grasa de silicona, aca en mexico la mas conocidad y casi seguro la que mas usan los hobbistas es la silitek que segun mis pruebas es como si no pusieras nada, y si cometes el error de aplicar mucha hasta empeora la cosa, ademas cuando la calientas por encima de 120° se muy condenada empieza a escurrir

Hay almohadillas que parecen como de goma segun se son las mejores pero no las encuentro en mexico.

Por cierto a los amplificadores integrados siempre les hago la pulida, porque no se porque pero casi siempre tienen deformidades en la parte que hace contacto con el disipador, hasta me hace pensar que es trampa de los fabricantes para que no te rindan jejeje y compres otro.

Asi que como no puedo comprarme pasta:

NT-H1 de Noctua

Formula 7 Nano Diamond de Antec

MX-2, MX-4, Silver 5, Alumina (Solo CPU) de Artic Silver.

PK-1 de Prolimatech

Ice Fusion de Cooler Master


Pos mejor solo que mal acompañado- jejeje


----------



## Kebra (May 23, 2013)

Bueno, preferentemente yo uso grasa de plata Química Delta, es mas suave y fina que la Silver Artic y se consigue en cualquier casa del gremio. Hay que utilizar una pequeña cantidad, en el medio del micro en forma de gota o cruz. Jamás hay que untar la grasa sobre el micro, ya que eso deja burbujas de aire y funciona peor que sin grasa. 

Aquí está la explicación en video:


----------



## aquileslor (May 23, 2013)

La pasta térmica para disipadores no es una silicona cualquiera, aunque la vendan así. Algunas siliconas tienen como agregado vaselina para bajar el precio, por eso se licúan con el calor. La buena silicona aguanta hasta 200 grados. Y es una pasta porque es un empaste ( así se llama en química) de grasa de silicona o silicona de alto índice de viscosidad, diría para que se entienda, parecida a una jalea espesa, con componentes sólidos blancos que son los que trasmiten el calor. La silicona sola en realidad aislaría del calor, por eso entran en su composición los sólidos. Pero como han dicho los compañeros, si se pone mucha, es contraproducente porque en cantidad actúa la silicona aislando el calor y por ende no trasmitiéndolo al disipador.


----------

